# The Final Attempt Sale



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

I can see you guys are not going to make this easy on me, but in one last ditch effort to exit my way from piping, I'm going to practically give stuff away. As much as I would love to keep and smoke every last bit of it, I just can't do both cigars and pipes anymore. Since I'm never going to give up cigars, here we go...

All prices include shipping. Paypaf F&F.

*$100*
Xikar Scribe Pipe Lighter w/Box & Lifetime Warranty &
Savinelli Roma Rustic 673KS Lucite Pipe w/Box

*$100* 
Eric Gainey Custom Poker Pipe

*Sealed Tins (All for $120)*
2019 Warped Kings Stride ×2
2019 Warped The Haunting x2
2018 C&D Haunted Bookshop
2019 C&D Small Batch Carolina Red Flake
2018 D&R Racoons Delight
2018 H&H Magnum Opus
2018 Dunhill Nightcap
2019 Cult Blood Red Moon
2019 Lane 1Q
2019 Orlik Golden Sliced

*Accessories (All for $40)*
Random Baccy Samples 
Custom Briar Pipe (Loose fitting stem)
6ct. Pipe stand with storage
2x 50ct Pipe cleaners
Hard bristle Pipe cleaners
Pipe Reamer
Multi Tool
Odorless Leather Pipe Travel Bag


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

$260 for everything shipped ...it's gotta go.

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

$250...

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

$220 buys it all

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Did I say 220, I meant $180 shipped. Let me know when I'm getting warmer ..

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

MattT said:


> Did I say 220, I meant $180 shipped. Let me know when I'm getting warmer ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


I wish you much luck with the sale.
I feel for you as this has been up a while.
I tried this years back and had similar problems.
If I may make a suggestion.
Try breaking it up.
I wound up giving away about $750 in pipes and Baccy.
And made a great friend in the process.


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

It happens. Can't say I didn't give it an honest go, I just know it's not for me. I'm much more apt to discount it here than the Bay or something though because the guys here have been plenty generous with me on my little adventure. I was fortunate enough to break it up some already.

Thanks for the luck though @TonyBrooklyn 

On that fine note, I'll throw in some Penzance and Balkan Sonranie Reserve (about an oz each) to whomever buys it all for $150 shipped.

Where you at @Mjskia 

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

@MattT I'll pick it up for $150. Im not much of a pipe guy but it'll make a good Xmas gift for my uncle. PM me your Paypal info and I'll send the cash over.


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

ADRUNKK said:


> @MattT I'll pick it up for $150. Im not much of a pipe guy but it'll make a good Xmas gift for my uncle. PM me your Paypal info and I'll send the cash over.


I'm sure he'll enjoy it. Especially as a gift. Thanks for picking this up.

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

This is done. Thanks for playing the "how low will he go game".

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

MattT said:


> This is done. Thanks for playing the "how low will he go game".
> 
> Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


Thank God.. I'm gettin ready to sell all my pipe crap, but I was starting to feel bad enough to make an offer on yours.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

It’s not completely done Matt
Some jagoff Will log on in five years to ask you if it’s still for sale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

